
Machine Elves and a Journey into the DMT Spirit World - jelliclesfarm
https://doubleblindmag.com/machine-elves-clockwork-elves-dmt-rick-strassman-terence-mckenna/
======
jelliclesfarm
It makes me wonder if children (during their imagination/imaginary friends
years) naturally produce DMT like brain chemical?

